# Old Helvetia Open Face Pocket Watch?



## BullDogWPG (Sep 14, 2013)

I recently purchased this watch from a sale for $10 dollars (Can.) because it caught my eye as I have always wanted an old antique pocket watch. I t was stting in a box with another a Waltham or something but the mechanism was seized. I would this watch up and fould it was ticking away so I set the time and found after I had bought it holding time very precisely even the seconds.

The downfall is? Its missing the the glass face. The back of it I cannot open nor really want to force it as I am not a jeweler. The back has an engravement on it but worn over the years, zooming in does show some of it. Any ideas to the year and if its worth my time to bring it in and have it repaired and cleaned.

Thanks,


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

No idea about the glass, but this might be an interesting read for you.

http://penroseantiques.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/the-helvetia-watch-by-morgan-denyer-penrose-antiques-ltd/


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

As for is it worh repairing, it all depends what's wrong with it .

Take it in to your local watch repair shop and get an estimate.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Opening a pocket watch case ..... http://www.ebay.com/gds/Pocket-Watch-Cases-The-Correct-Way-To-Open-/10000000001632435/g.html


----------



## BullDogWPG (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok I have more info on this watch, really strange to me though, because the face says Helvetia

Back cover inside;

Derby

Rolled Plate

M.W.C. Co

Case Made In Canada

Case #4060392

Etched/scribed in

41986BR

9/23 (the 2 could be a 1)

Hudson Watch Co.

Swiss

21 Jewels

Movement #1296567

Now I brought it into a Jeweler working and holding time very well for 5 days straight unfortunately now it does not and apparently the balance wheel is broken, and they cannot fix that but they can put a a plastic crystal on it for $68.00

.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

It wasn't uncommon for European movements - particularly Swiss - to be imported into North America, fitted into North American cases and then sold by a particular company or companies. No mystery there. In many cases, the buyer would first choose a movement, then choose a case - nickel, silver, gold-filled or gold - to suit their pocket. Unlike today, where we usually buy the whole kit and caboodle as one unit.

If the balance is broken, it's not an impossibility to get a replacement - but the cost of that and the replacement glass may not make it worth the outlay. I see also that the face has cracks. Unless the movement is very good, it may be better to realise the value of the silver casing. Sad, but only too true too often... :mda:


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Any chance of seeing a photo of the movement? The gold filled screw case was made by The Montreal Watch Case Company. The etched numbers will be the marks made by a repairer, the 9'23 could be September 1923? The name of the Hudson Watch Company will be a 'North American' subsidiary of one of the larger Swiss makers. The original Swiss maker logo can sometimes be found under the dial. It would appear that the original 'Helvetia' 12 hour Roman dial was later converted to a Canadian 24 hour dial because the Arabic 17,18 and 19 numerals have been superimposed over the seconds dial! I've never seen that before. Usually when these dials were made they were omitted, like on this Omega made for the Canadian market.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the Omega movement. As you can see, there is no mention of Omega on the back plate, and they even went to the trouble of erasing the word 'Swiss' just below the balance wheel. When the dial is removed the Omega logo can be found stamped into the pillar plate.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi , as will says its not impossible to repair , it all boils down to cost, if the balance staff is broken. A new staff can either be found or a new one turned.

As for the cost of a new glass/crystal wow.


----------



## BullDogWPG (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok here is the insides

[IMG alt="HelvetiaPocketWatchMoveme...etiaPocketWatchMovement_zpsd02b509b.jpg[/IMG]"]http://

http://


----------

